# Bobby and Charlie - 2x 8 year old male cats - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bobby and Charlie.

They are 8 years old and were bought in because child in the family had an allergy to the cats.

They are quite shy to start with but quickly seeks out affection once he has settled.

Bobby and Charlie do not like dogs and must be rehomed together.

Both have always been a house cats so are quite happy to carry on living like this.

Both have been castrated, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out and minimum adoption fee of £40 per cat applies.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

In a new home


----------

